# Hompage erstellen



## astartica (6. März 2009)

Hy
ich möchte mir in nächster zeit eine hompage erstellen. jedoch hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung von html darum such ich ein total noob freundliches programm für mein vorhaben.
bis jetzt hab ich nur buddyW gefunden. das schein recht einfach zu sein von der bedienung. leider kann man da nur mit vorgegebenne designes arbeiten welche alle fleissig werbung schalten was nicht so von vorteil ist.

freue mich über jeden tip.


----------



## astartica (6. März 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

dnake für den tipp. werd mir gleich mal die testversion anschauen


----------



## k-b (8. März 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*



astartica schrieb:


> jedoch hab ich nicht wirklich ahnung von html


Was spricht dagegen das zu ändern?


----------



## astartica (8. März 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

nichtsspricht dagegen aber so wirklich lust mir das ganze selbst beizubringen hab ich grad nicht


----------



## klyer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

also ich kann nur joomla empfehlen
1. richte dir nen account beim kostenlosen webhoster "funpic.de ein"
dort hast du eine komplette übersicht...(mysql,ftp..)
2.lade dir joomla 1.5 in der neusten version runter und lade es z.B. per FileZilla auf deine Website.
3. rufe deine website auf (daten stehen alle bei funpic.de) und installiere joomla....

für eine ausgibigere installationsanleitung, habe ich keine lust zu schreiben, weils die im web zu haufen gibt...

is nen super CMS, an dem du immmer etwas machen kannst, und mal einfachso eine Website ohne Grundkenntnissen erstellen geht nich!

mfg klyer


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*



klyer schrieb:


> also ich kann nur joomla empfehlen
> 1. richte dir nen account beim kostenlosen webhoster "funpic.de ein"
> dort hast du eine komplette übersicht...(mysql,ftp..)
> 2.lade dir joomla 1.5 in der neusten version runter und lade es z.B. per FileZilla auf deine Website.
> ...


 
Soweit so gut! Joomla! ist auch mein Favorit da es beliebig erweiterbat ist. Aber einarbeitungszeit ist nötig. Dafür gibts die beste Community für Joomla! die bei fragen immer gerne weiterhelfen! 
Nur "funpic.de" würde ich nicht nutzen! Webung auf der Main und sonst auch nicht so toll... habe es selber genutzt, bis ich auf *bplaced.net* gestossen bin. Kostenlos und ohne Werbung auf der Main, im ganzen übersichtlicher und besser erreichbar... Nicht so wie "funpic.de" wo ich öfters Probleme mit dem "laden" einer Seite hatte, besonders wenn mehrere "User" gleichzeitig auf der Page eingeloggt waren.


----------



## klyer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

naja, mit der einarbeitungszeit is das halt so... aber bei joomla is die ziemlich kurz und man versteht alles ziemlich schnell...(wenn man jetzt mal nur auf beiträge und kleinere sachen aus ist)



> habe es selber genutzt, bis ich auf bplaced.net...Kostenlos und ohne Werbung...


is das richtig, das das kostenlos is?

empfehlung an die, die es auch wollen (homepage):
- kauft euch ein buch, wo ihr immermal etwas nachlesen könnt... es gibt die meisten bücher zwar auch online, aber das hat nich ganz den zweck wie nen buch!


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

Jep, ist es und wenn du deine Homepages erstmal von Funpic.de nach bplaced.net hast umziehen lassen, merkst du einen deutlichen Unterschied...!


----------



## klyer (3. Juni 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*

^^hab mich grad bei bplaced.net angemeldet. muss mich erstmal an das neue system und layout gewöhnen...
mal sehn, wann ich dann mit meiner website umziehe.
Edit: die werbung von funpic.de wird mit der zeit wirklich etwas nervig
mfg


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (3. Juni 2009)

Und bei bplaced hast du sie nur im Controlcenter... dafür aber nicht auf deinen gehosteten seiten! Und dich finde es deutlich übersichtlicher bzw besser weil es aufs wesentliche beschränkt ist...


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2009)

funpic habe ich auch als ziemlich unbrauchbar empfunden...zum rumspielen werd ich mir jetzt aber mal bplaced anschauen.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (4. Juni 2009)

Poste dann mal ein kleines Feedback, was du bplaced.net hälst!


----------



## kmf (4. Juni 2009)

*AW: hompage ertellen*



rtxus schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nimm dir Web2Date von Databecker, einfacher gehts nicht und die Funktionen sind sehr ordentlich, zB Designs, Suchfunktionen, Gastebuch, uvm. Programmieren brauch man damit garnix, du musst nur den Text eingeben  Erzeugt ganz ordentliche Websites...Is jedoch ein bissel teuer
> 
> ...


Vielleicht wird jetzt durch die neue Version Web to Date 5.0 mal etwas billiger.

Ich arbeite damit auch. Hab aber etliche Teile umgeschrieben bzw. Funktionen hinzugefügt. Grundlage des Programms ist ja der Namo Web-Editor, welcher sich nicht hinter anderen verstecken muss.
Genial an dem Programm ist auch, dass du komplett eigenen Content, sei er in PHP oder CSS, sowie auch in Java geschrieben - HTML sowieso, recht einfach intergrieren kannst. Damit kannst du das Teil so richtig schön aufmotzen.


----------



## feivel (4. Juni 2009)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:


> Poste dann mal ein kleines Feedback, was du bplaced.net hälst!


 

registriert hab ich schon..aber keine zeit mehr heute gehabt was auszuprobieren...aber schnell die einstellmöglichkeiten gefunden..schön übersichtlich bis jetzt


----------



## feivel (5. Juni 2009)

bis jetzt vermiss ich schon mal nicht die mysql fehlermeldungen die ich bei funpic dauernd hatte


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (5. Juni 2009)

Na is doch super...


----------



## feivel (5. Juni 2009)

spiel mich momentan mit wordpress rum..
möcht da evtl ein eigenes template erstellen.


----------



## k-b (8. Juni 2009)

Is ganz easy!


----------

